
Ask HN: Why searching “ycombinator” on Google is giving error? - jimsojim
Its saying:<p>Server Error
We&#x27;re sorry but it appears that there has been an internal server error while processing your request. Our engineers have been notified and are working to resolve the issue.
Please try again later.
======
lovelearning
Good catch. I'm seeing it too.

------
herbst
it isnt? (for me)

------
celticninja
Not on .co.uk

